# Spring - finally!



## JD's Bees (Nov 25, 2011)

Great photos!


----------



## rniles (Oct 10, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Silverbackotter (Feb 23, 2013)

So you have removable comb in all your warre? Good photos


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

If you use starter strips or other comb guides and do have straight combs (no burr comb), the combs are perfectly removable. No worries. Just don't take out honey combs with bees on it. Honey combs get fixed very solidely, because they are heavy.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

A selection of pictures from our primary spring blossoms.

Daffodils of course.









Violets.









Lesser celandine.


















Deadnettles.









The pollen already trickles out of the flowers!









Bees go out for water - they hover all over the small ponds and puddles.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Even an ant is out in the sun on a small blossom of a rock garden flower.









Grape hyacinth.



















Peach.









Nectarine!


















Common lungwort.









Cherries are blossoming very soon.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Rhubarb! First rhuabarb compote and cakes soon, yummie!


















Wild tulips.




































Blossoms of currants.









Pear blossoms in waiting position.


----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## BernhardHeuvel (Mar 13, 2013)

Crazy winter. No frost so far. Not one day. Unusually warm. All trees pushing green leaves, quite a lot of plants are blossoming. Bees have been flying without any pause since last summer. All hives are in full brood mode. I am a bit worried about the amount of food that they use right now.


----------

